# Tear Stain Remover



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry to post again, but came across this, and have never seen it before. Has anyone used it. I am a firm believer that topicals don't work, but for one last ditch effort, I'd buy it and try. What do u guys think?

Tear Stain 3 Step Process (seems like Eye Envy)


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

well, I am going to try it.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just took your advice and went into the site. I was amazed how expensive the shipping costs are. However, please keep us posted when you get this product. I am sure those of us who are having problems with tear staining will be anxious to hear how/if it works.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Have you ever tried Angel Eyes or Tylan? Abbey's optomologist (spelling??) told me to give her Tylan for like two weeks (a pinch in her dinner). We just started it tonight - her eyes are looking bad again.
I only use it a couple times a year.

I swear it's the change of seasons - and I also found a flea on her (and she's on Comfortis) - but I wonder if that has anything to do with it (?????) 

You know I had a white Bichon for just about 15 years and she never, ever had a tear stain! This is a constant battle here now... :smpullhair: .......sometimes I wonder if maybe it's just in her genes.....  

EDIT: I just read your other post, guess you've already tried Tylan, sorry.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope it works.. :hump: jo


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Sep 29 2008, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642442


> I just took your advice and went into the site. I was amazed how expensive the shipping costs are. However, please keep us posted when you get this product. I am sure those of us who are having problems with tear staining will be anxious to hear how/if it works.
> 
> Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom[/B]


Not sure where your at, but shipping was only 5.50, and no tax. I think that is dirt cheap for shipping, and a bonus for no tax. I haven't ordered it yet because I am seeing the vet tomorrow for some Tetra, and then if that doesn't help, then I'll order it.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry.... But I must have misread the price of shipping and did not see that they do not charge any tax. My mistake and hope that you were not offended.

Snuggles' & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i use angel eyes and it works -- you can get from them direct or www.petedge.com carries it -- i would never use internal antibiotic products as just like in humans when they need them they may not work. If you want to use something internally use probiotics --20-30 min before food in am every day it puts good bacteria to kill bad bacteria. Eye envy has boric acid, witch hazel and colloidal silver in it and is safe. No foods or treats with red dye in them and distilled and spring bottle water help. Clean the eyes daily and use thinning sheers to cut out bacteria -- alot is genetics and the way you can tell our opthamologist said is if they have large tears coming out that means their tear ducts are clogged


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Sep 30 2008, 09:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642793


> i use angel eyes and it works -- you can get from them direct or www.petedge.com carries it -- i would never use internal antibiotic products as just like in humans when they need them they may not work. If you want to use something internally use probiotics --20-30 min before food in am every day it puts good bacteria to kill bad bacteria. Eye envy has boric acid, witch hazel and colloidal silver in it and is safe. No foods or treats with red dye in them and distilled and spring bottle water help. Clean the eyes daily and use thinning sheers to cut out bacteria -- alot is genetics and the way you can tell our opthamologist said is if they have large tears coming out that means their tear ducts are clogged[/B]


Angel Eyes is an internal antibiotic called Tylan.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that was s typo  i use eye envy ---never used angel eyes as i will not use an internal antibiotic for mine unless they are sick and absolutely necessary --sorry for confusion 


QUOTE (dwerten @ Sep 30 2008, 09:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642793


> i use angel eyes and it works -- you can get from them direct or www.petedge.com carries it -- i would never use internal antibiotic products as just like in humans when they need them they may not work. If you want to use something internally use probiotics --20-30 min before food in am every day it puts good bacteria to kill bad bacteria. Eye envy has boric acid, witch hazel and colloidal silver in it and is safe. No foods or treats with red dye in them and distilled and spring bottle water help. Clean the eyes daily and use thinning sheers to cut out bacteria -- alot is genetics and the way you can tell our opthamologist said is if they have large tears coming out that means their tear ducts are clogged[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

sorry that was a typo meant to say eye envy as i will nevre use internal antibiotics with mine -sorry for confusion 



QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 30 2008, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642808


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Sep 30 2008, 09:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642793





> i use angel eyes and it works -- you can get from them direct or www.petedge.com carries it -- i would never use internal antibiotic products as just like in humans when they need them they may not work. If you want to use something internally use probiotics --20-30 min before food in am every day it puts good bacteria to kill bad bacteria. Eye envy has boric acid, witch hazel and colloidal silver in it and is safe. No foods or treats with red dye in them and distilled and spring bottle water help. Clean the eyes daily and use thinning sheers to cut out bacteria -- alot is genetics and the way you can tell our opthamologist said is if they have large tears coming out that means their tear ducts are clogged[/B]


Angel Eyes is an internal antibiotic called Tylan.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL Debbie I'm glad it was a typo! I was feeling bad that you were mislead about the Angel Eyes stuff...glad its not the case.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, update! Went to the vet and he gave me script for Tetra, and strongly is against using Clavamox. You don't want them to build an immune to it. It is one of the only drugs used for respiratory infections, staph, eye, and ear. You want to keep this drug available only for emergency and not for use on tear stains. So, I agreed, and got the Tetra. The vet had no problem with the tetra, because he knows I am going to use it when needed, and you don't want to use Clavamox in that way. I just wanted others to know this....sorry didn't mean to step on toes with others who do use it, but I feel this was important to point out.

Also went and bought my cider vinegar, and so I'll give an update in about 10 days.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Sep 30 2008, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642824


> Ok, update! Went to the vet and he gave me script for Tetra, and strongly is against using Clavamox. You don't want them to build an immune to it. It is one of the only drugs used for respiratory infections, staph, eye, and ear. You want to keep this drug available only for emergency and not for use on tear stains. So, I agreed, and got the Tetra. The vet had no problem with the tetra, because he knows I am going to use it when needed, and you don't want to use Clavamox in that way. I just wanted others to know this....sorry didn't mean to step on toes with others who do use it, but I feel this was important to point out.
> 
> Also went and bought my cider vinegar, and so I'll give an update in about 10 days.[/B]


That's exactly what my vet said when he prescribed Tretracycline. It's the only antibiotic he will prescribe for tearstaining. Good luck, hope you can say bye-bye to the tearstains.


----------

